# Resophonics



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Milkman had an NRD which got me thinking about resophonics so I thought I'd start a thread to see what sorts of models members have.

I had a blues trio going in Edmonton and decided I wanted to add a reso to what we were doing. At the time rather then earning my living in Canada's lowest paying profession I had sold my soul to the corporate devil so could afford the search. I started out buying old Nationals.

First up was a 1930 Style O. The Style O from 1930 has a steel body with nickel plating. Palm trees engraved front and back and is a single cone, with biscuit bridge. My has a bit of a banjo thing going on which I've read means it needs work on the bridge.

Next I came across a 1931 Style 1. The Style 1 was made from "German silver" which is a solid nickel alloy with nickel plating; no adornment and a tricone resonator. She has a very sweet tone which I find characterizes the tricones.

Next I bought a 1928 Style 1 squareneck. Other then the neck the features are the same as the 1931. She is immaculate and probably the best sounding instrument I own. She really sings.

Problem I found is I wasn't comfortable taking these instruments out to perform with them. I didn't want to alter them for amplification or worry about them disappearing or being damaged. I was in Toronto on business and visited 12th fret where I found a modern Style O that I fell in love with. This is the instrument I use when I'm performing in the style that requires it. Full voiced, with an excellent pickup system from Highlander, this is nice guitar to play live.

Finally, I bought a modern wooden bodied square neck, made by Dobro. It doesn't touch the 1928 Style 1 but it sounds good and works well for live performance. 

Eventually I'll sell the antique instruments, though I will be tempted to keep the squareneck because I doubt I'll come across one that sounds that good again but I'm not really a dobro player although I have been hired as such occasionally. They represent a significant investment and for the most part 80 year old instruments aren't the most practical performance partners.

Thank you John Dopyera for what is a truly unique development in the instrument..


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Howdy;
Oddly enough I was on Gabriola last week when Diamond Joe and Nathan played the Roxy. A great evening. It was fun to see them. I'm the National dealer for Calgary and usually stock a dozen or so Nationals. I even have a Baritone coming soon, I but spend time every winter in Sidney BC. I've been traveling with an El Trovador set up for light action (no slide) and I really have grown to love the sound. I also travel with either my National Style 3 Ukulele, or a Beltona reso Uke.
The El Trov is the best sounding of the National wood body single cone guitars. IMHO  Warm and LOUD without being hard. A very nice sound. It doesn't have the hard punch of the steel or the brightness of the brass instruments and it has a bottom end that can punch with great sustain. Somewhere between an Anderson Archtop and a great Flat-top with some resophonic thrown in.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the El Trovadors. Slide played on a baritone res is just a scary thing. What a sound!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a Fender FR50 and it is pretty nice. Sounds good and feels good. I think it is a good affordable beginner reso.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Every so often someone I know hands me one, I swear just to make me envious. I've played so many and never owned one, though it's high on my wish list. National makes a pretty good resonator mandolin that really floats my boat. Several years ago I played a resonator bass that would have been great for the band I was in at the time.

If anyone here has any sort of resonator I'd be interested in a trade.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I ever come into some money--I will get a National.
Probably one of their wood bodied ones, and from what I've heard, the El Trovador is a leading candidate.
So maybe one day...


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Zontar. Drop 'round to play a few Nationals. I'll be back in Calgary next month. Give me a call to set up a time. I have 7 or 8 on the wall at the moment and a few on their way. I also know where there is a used ResoLectric Revolver.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Zontar. Drop 'round to play a few Nationals. I'll be back in Calgary next month. Give me a call to set up a time. I have 7 or 8 on the wall at the moment and a few on their way. I also know where there is a used ResoLectric Revolver.


Sounds like fun, as long as you're okay with me not buying one.
The ResoLectric sounds tempting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Get this. My wife was in London today to write an exam (she's a part-time student of Western) and returned with a new round neck Dobro. She doesn't play, it's for me. No particular occasion. She stopped at Bellaire (now a Long & McQuade) on the way out of town. My grandmother would have said, "I hope you know which side your bread is buttered." I do know how lucky I am.

It's a made in China instrument, translucent orange on flame maple (laminate of course). The action was pretty stiff so I lowered the nut slots, and when I get around to restringing (likely D'Addario Flattops) I'll deal with the bridge saddle. The neck relief was good. There is a pickup but it's pretty quiet, I'll deal with that later. Acoustically it could be louder, but once I deal with the strings, bridge, pickup, etc, it should improve a bit. The tone is quite good for an inexpensive resonator, but I'll consider a new cone and spider bridge later.

L&M put it in a Tric case too.

So there you go, Mooh gets an unexpected resonator while this thread is current.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This may be of interest: STEWMAC.COM : Resonator Guitar Set-up Techniques Free information

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I went to a music party last night to celebrate the new to the owner Regal dobro... very nice little guitar. I got to spent a bit of time with it ... sigh ....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been playing my Res every day since I got it.

In fact I haven't touched anything else.

I feel like I'm getting the hang of it. Clearly there's a lot to learn but it's a fun instrument to learn.

I'll be checking out any brands I come across to learn more about the differences in tones.

So far, as I noted in my other thread (NRD) the Epi I bought really resonates strongly. It sounds great both as a dobro and as a resonator played conventionally.

For what it's worth, my grand daughter loves it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> .
> 
> For what it's worth, my grand daughter loves it.


It's worth a lot. Children reacting to music is amazing. It's one of the reasons I enjoy teaching music, but I've especially enjoyed sharing music with my own kids at every age, and they're now adults.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Get this. My wife was in London today to write an exam (she's a part-time student of Western) and returned with a new round neck Dobro. She doesn't play, it's for me. No particular occasion. She stopped at Bellaire (now a Long & McQuade) on the way out of town. My grandmother would have said, "I hope you know which side your bread is buttered." I do know how lucky I am.
> 
> It's a made in China instrument, translucent orange on flame maple (laminate of course). The action was pretty stiff so I lowered the nut slots, and when I get around to restringing (likely D'Addario Flattops) I'll deal with the bridge saddle. The neck relief was good. There is a pickup but it's pretty quiet, I'll deal with that later. Acoustically it could be louder, but once I deal with the strings, bridge, pickup, etc, it should improve a bit. The tone is quite good for an inexpensive resonator, but I'll consider a new cone and spider bridge later.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's wonderful. You know it's right when they buy you a guitar!



Milkman said:


> I've been playing my Res every day since I got it.
> 
> In fact I haven't touched anything else.
> 
> ...


When I've had blues bands I've tried to always do an acoustic opener. People love resonators!


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

I picked up an Alabama single cone round neck a few years back and found it to be a great entry level reso. It broadcasts well
with or with out amplification and sounds even better with a boss tr-2. I have it strung with Daddario nickel 11's and use brass
for my slide. I tend toward open D or G tunings. Only problem I have with it is getting a turn with it when in a crowd. Like Hummingway 
said "people love resonators"

Cheers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I did end up re-stringing the new Dobro with D'Addario FlatTops. What a difference! Suddenly it sounds even more Dobro-ish. Whatever the store put on it sure didn't do it justice. FlatTops are my preference for bottleneck and sound great without the slide on this one. I had some light gauge and some medium gauge but strung up with the lights, figuring the feel suits on on other guitars so should on this too, and the tone is great so far. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll give them a try. Glad to hear your enjoying it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got a set of Martin Marquis Lights ready too throw on mine.

It's what I use on normal acoustic guitars so I thought I'd start with that.

I've never met a set of flats or semi flats (Flat tops)that I ghot along with.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, to each his own, and to each guitar its own.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think if I was only using mine as a slider I might not mind semi flats, but strumming it as a resonating but otherwise conventional guitar makes me want rounds.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think if I was only using mine as a slider I might not mind semi flats, but strumming it as a resonating but otherwise conventional guitar makes me want rounds.


I get that. My solution is to buy more instruments, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I get that. My solution is to buy more instruments, LOL!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


What the heck was I thinking?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> What the heck was I thinking?


I wondered.

We're good for the economy, are we not?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I wondered.
> 
> We're good for the economy, are we not?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah I'm a one man recession buster.

I'm good for someone's economy, not necessarily my own.


----------



## stratmaniac (Feb 2, 2006)

About ten years ago, I picked up a used National from Avenue Guitars in Edmonton. I'd always wanted a reso. It's a 1992 charcoal coloured steel-body Duolian (a pre-cursor to the Delphi, except the finish was smooth instead of the "wrinkle" finish). I was told there were only a few hundred made in that form before Dobro made National change the name because they still held the trademark on the Duolian name.

It's super-warm and sweet sounding. I've only ever used it on a few of sessions and for a couple of wedding ceremonies (really), but I just love the thing - it looks and sounds gorgeous. I've only seen a couple on the web when I've looked, but just now I found one on Craig's list that's the same colour as mine:

1992 National reso phonic /delphi/duolian guitar


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That looks sharp. I'm beginning to think we need all the varieties of resonators just as we do electrics.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely. There's a wonderful range of tones and vibe. Regals, Dobros and Nationals I love 'em all. I had a Johnson once that wasn't bad for the price. I gave it to my son.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hummingway said:


> Absolutely. There's a wonderful range of tones and vibe. Regals, Dobros and Nationals I love 'em all. I had a Johnson once that wasn't bad for the price. I gave it to my son.



My son and I also have similar Johnsons.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A few years ago Folkway Music (I think it was) was selling wood body Regals which were hopped up with some sort of cone/spider/etc upgrade. Wish I'd bought one while I could, they were stellar. 

I play a lot of lap steel in open G and a square neck would serve me well too. 

Choices.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Mooh said:


> I did end up re-stringing the new Dobro with D'Addario FlatTops. What a difference! Suddenly it sounds even more Dobro-ish. Whatever the store put on it sure didn't do it justice. FlatTops are my preference for bottleneck and sound great without the slide on this one. I had some light gauge and some medium gauge but strung up with the lights, figuring the feel suits on on other guitars so should on this too, and the tone is great so far.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I play both bottleneck and regular on mine. Are flats good when playin without slide? 

Ed


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Mooh said:


> A few years ago Folkway Music (I think it was) was selling wood body Regals which were hopped up with some sort of cone/spider/etc upgrade. Wish I'd bought one while I could, they were stellar.
> 
> I play a lot of lap steel in open G and a square neck would serve me well too.
> 
> ...


i have an older chinese regal squareneck-
never saw another exactly like it- very wide fretboard, slotted headstock w/upturned tuners.
i got a better spider for it, but the original flimsy black cast one sounded better. 
i paid $200- well worth it.

i normally prefer a traditional acoustic squareneck for lap style, but when i feel in a dobro mood, im set.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

fraser said:


> i have an older chinese regal squareneck-
> never saw another exactly like it- very wide fretboard, slotted headstock w/upturned tuners.
> i got a better spider for it, but the original flimsy black cast one sounded better.
> i paid $200- well worth it.
> ...


If you ever want a couple of electric guitars in trade...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry for the zombie thread...

Picked up a used Regal Duolian steel body resonator today, at the local mom'n'pop, like this one:

Norman's Rare Guitars :: Guitars :: Steel :: Regal Resonator

The first owner apparently didn't play the thing as it's very clean. He also had Grover machine heads installed.

I hope it will be a good mate for the wood body Dobro. Too bad they don't breed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Excellent. A beautiful instrument. I should warn you ... mine did breed but I'm sending them off to play with others.


----------



## tarmy78 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love this thread!! I have a National resolectric revolver edition, a Paul beard spider cone, and I just picked up a all brass rogue. Love them all just gotta save up my pennies for a National reso rocket...... maybe gotta convince the wife its a necessity first. I don't even understand why I need more also would love a tricone of some sort


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The real National is an amazing step up. The off-shore guitars will set the hook (if their good enough) or put you off (if they are not), but the real thing is amazing. I just received a Baritone wood bodied Tricone. Quite amazing. I'm quite enamoured of the wood bodied biscuit cone Nationals like the El Trov. Set up for fingerstyle they can be amazing. I'm wondering if or when National will do a wood bodied redo-rocket.


----------

